# Welches Laufrad ???



## BMX-1337 (8. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin Anfänger, brauch aber
bessere Laufräder...

Hab mir son Fertigbike geholt, um
erstmal son Fundament zu haben.
Ich will so was ordentliches für
ca 150 (set) 20''

ich brauch etwas besseres,
weil ich wie gesagt anfänger bin
und noch ab und zu auf ner kante lande^^
und sonst spring ich ca 1.50m höhen,
wär also gut wenn die dinger das aushalten 
musste schon 2 mal die billigteile auswechseln
weil die gleich anfangen zu eiern...
danke im voraus!

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2007)

fÃ¼r 150â¬ kriegst du nix ordentliches....

so wie sich  das anhÃ¶rt solltest du eh lieber n ganz neues rad holen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Februar 2007)

Das stimmt.
Wenn du wirklich nicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast, kannst du vll. nach einem gebrauchten Laufradsatz gucken, da müsste sich was finden. Aber da hast du bei www.bmxboard.de eher Erfolg.
Ansonsten kommt es drauf an, ob du auch gleich eine Kassettennabe möchtest oder bei FlipFlop (minimal 13Zahn Ritzel) bleiben willst. Solltest halt drauf achten, dass eine stabile Felge à la Odyssey Hazard Light oder Sun Big City verbaut ist. Vorne tuts auch was leichteres, z.B. ne günstige Dragonfly High5 oder sowas.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (8. Februar 2007)

also vorne biste mit ca 60 beim salt VR dabei, des find ich auffen ersten blick ganz gut, sblager un so aber ich glaub als anfänger kann man eh nich viel falsch machen aber ich denk für 60 kannst man gar nix falsch machen
aber hinterräder gibts von denen auch aber von denen bin ich nich so der fan


----------



## BMX-1337 (8. Februar 2007)

ok danke für die anregungen...
wo kauft ihr denn eure teile?
online oder in nem laden?
habt ihr eventuell einen link
oder eine adresse für berlin?
thx schon mal...

und ich brauch unbedingt laufräder,
mein jetztigen halten gar nichts aus...
bin gestern von nem stein gesprungen
und jetzt eiert das hinterrad.
ich werde einfach jedes teil das
kaputt geht ersetzten, bis irgendwann
alles hält...

was brauche ich noch wenn ich
die laufräder auswechsel?

danke für eure mühe!
mfg


----------



## BMX-1337 (8. Februar 2007)

wie löscht man eigentlich eigene einträge?


----------



## Son (8. Februar 2007)

garnicht


----------



## Mr.Brunox (9. Februar 2007)

Ich würde dir zu einem neuen komplett bike raten mit ordentlichen teilen dran.


----------



## BenjaminB (9. Februar 2007)

Kontrollier mal (bzw lass es vom Fachmann kontrollieren) ob die Laufräder anständig eingespeicht sind. Wenn die Felgen wirklich schon bei nem kleinen Sprung eiern kann das auch dran liegen, dass zu wenig oder zu ungleichmäßig Spannung auf den Speichen ist.


----------



## thieli (9. Februar 2007)

hhmm i han so a billiges laufrad von alexrims (scho 8 8er lol) aber so zum dirten tuts des wer des genau beschrieba han will bidde melden isch echd ed schlechd


----------



## Raddon (9. Februar 2007)

Mr.Brunox schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu einem neuen komplett bike raten mit ordentlichen teilen dran.




Ich würde dir raten, hier garnicht mehr zu posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. Februar 2007)

Fahre seit 3 Jahren Alex Y22 Felgen und bin zufrieden. ^·^


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Februar 2007)

BMX-1337 schrieb:


> ok danke für die anregungen...
> wo kauft ihr denn eure teile?
> online oder in nem laden?
> habt ihr eventuell einen link
> ...



Wenn du dann ein kleineres Ritzel fährst brauchste nen Kettennieter oder evtl. neue Kette.


----------



## BMX-1337 (11. Februar 2007)

wenn du die alten teile behalten willst, dann brauchst du nichts weiter außer das richtige werkzeug =)

mfg


----------



## |BÖS3R| (11. Februar 2007)

http://www.gsbmx.de/start.htm?d_s87...rad_36H_FlipFlop_chrom_14mm_Sonderangebot.htm


----------



## BMX-1337 (11. Februar 2007)

is das ein hinter oder vorderrad?
brauch beide =)

mfg


----------



## Vollblutbiker (12. Februar 2007)

des is ein hinterrad, dazu noch n saltVR und dann kannst du wahrscheinlich auch noch dein schraubritzel weiterfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMX-1337 (12. Februar 2007)

hmmm...also zB auf www.bmx-online.de gibt es das
SUN Rhyno Lite Wheel Rear Laufrad fÃ¼r in 14mm und
48L (bedeutet doch Speichenanzahl oder?)
fÃ¼r 59.95 â¬ Frontwheel kostet das gleiche...
wÃ¤r das eher was?

mfg


----------



## Benh00re (12. Februar 2007)

digga spar 300â¬ zusammen fÃ¼rn hazard laufradsatz
wobei du 200â¬ fÃ¼r den cassettensatz zahlen musst
vorderrad kÃ¶nntest ja noch salt nehmen fÃ¼r 70â¬ oder billiger aus dem gsbmx sonderangeboten ............ oida
und 25t kettenblatt

das reicht fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 2-3 jahre


----------

